# unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass



## marysioux (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr bei unserem Landschaftsbauer im Ort einen solchen Teich gesehen hatte, wollte ich wieder einen kleinen Teich haben (wir hatten mal so einen Plastikfertigteich am gleichen Stellplatz eingebuddelt, haben diesen aber schon vor Jahren auflösen müssen, da wir eine größere Baumaßnahme in der Hofreite hatten.

Anfang dieses Frühjahrs ging's los.
Die Fasshälfte haben wir in der Bucht gekauft und auch ruckzuck erhalten.
Da ich hier ja schon viel gelesen hatte, habe ich mich auf eine lange Einlaufzeit eingestellt...
Allerdings muß ich gestehen, daß alle schrecklichen Sachen bei uns bisher ausgeblieben sind...
Vielleicht kommt es ja noch. Die Pflanzen habe ich deshalb nochmal in den Töpfen gelassen....

Deshalb hier mal der Aufbau und das Handling, vielleicht findet sich hier ja das gewisse etwas...
Nun muß ich sagen, daß ich begeisterte Aquarianerin bin und den Teich eher wie ein Aquarium sehe und behandle als einen Teich.
Technik haben wir nicht viel drinnen. Eine kleine Kreiselpumpe  (1000 l/h max.)aus der Aquaristik mit einem kleinen Schwamm als Biofilter die Pumpe ist an einen Wasserspeier angeschlossen, damit ich was plätschern höre. der Schwamm stammt aus einem meiner guteingefahrenen Becken und ist somit schon ordendlich mit nitrifizierenden Bakterien versehen, der Teich wurde somit gleich angeimpft. 
Außerdem sind 3 Unterwasserspots drinnen, die mit einer Solarzelle betrieben werden.

Das Fass war ein Rotweinfass und ich habe es entgegen der Empfehlungen hier nicht geschrubbt. Ich war zu faul und zu ungeduldig...einfach nur Wasser rein und die erste Woche jeden Tag 50% Wasser gewechselt. Die Pflanzen hatte ich parallel schon mal in einer Plastikwanne neben dem Teich an den Standort gewöhnt, außerdem habe ich immer etwas vom Wechselwasser in diese Wanne getan, damit die Pflanzen sich an die Wasserqualität gewöhnen können. Bodengrund ist feiner Kies.

Um den Pflanzen die bestimmten Wassertiefen/zonen zu bieten habe ich mit ebenfalls in der Bucht grüne Pflanztaschen gekauft und mir aus dem Material welche auf das Fass "zugeschneidert" und sie ringsum angebracht.Beim Festschrauben/Nageln der Taschen auf Edelstahlschrauben /Nägel achten!...(Eisen rostet, Verzinktes gibt Giftstoffe ab).

Nach einer Woche ganz ohne Wassertrübung bin ich dazu übergegangen nur noch täglich 10% -20% zu wechseln...das mache ich nun auch noch so und werde es auch so beibehalten.
Nach 2 Wochen Standzeit habe ich die Pflanzen (noch) mit Topf in die Pflanztaschen gestellt...
Ebenfalls nach ca. 2 Wochen sind die ersten Bewohner in Form von 2 Posthornschnecken und einigen Supfdeckelschnecken eingezogen und nun nach fast 2 Monaten sind die Pflanzen auch schon ordentlich gewachsen.

Folgende Pflanzen sind darin: 
submers: __ Quellmoos, __ Papageienfeder, __ Wasserstern, __ Wasserpest
Uferzone: __ Bachbunge, schmalblüttriges __ Wollgras, __ Zwergbinse und __ Kalmus.
Oberfläche: Wasserhyazinthe und __ Wasserwolfsmilch

Wasserwerte sind aktuell:

PH 7,5
KH 8
GH 16
Nitat 5mg/l
Nitrit <0,01
Phosphat<0,1

Aber nun ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Lieblingsort...

Liebe Grüße petra


----------



## marysioux (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

hier noch ein paar kleine Impressionen...

Einmal in der Dämmerung mit Beleuchtung und dann noch 2 Schüsse von Posthörnchen und Wasserstrahl (hier kann man finde ich gut sehen wie schön klar das Wasser ist...)...
Ich kann mich gar nicht sattsehen...

Ich hoffe er gefällt Euch auch ...

Achso, was sicherlich noch wichtig ist...
Der Standort...er steht zwar auf Südseite und somit für ca. 7 Stunden in der Sonne, bekommt aber nie volle Sonne ab, da er im lichten Schatten einer Hängebirke steht.

Liebe Grüße petra


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Petra,

also Dein Fässchen gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut...


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Ich find es auch sehr schön, macht sich super in deinem Garten...


----------



## Schwabenteich (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Sehr schön  Das Fässchen sieht aus, als würde es da schon ewig stehen.


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Petra,

kann nur gratulieren . . . das Ganze schaut sehr idyllisch aus . . . Du hast auch gut vorbereitet. Ich habe mir vor fünf, sechs Wochen so ein Fass gekauft, gewässert und geschrubbt, Botanik und Quellstein eingesetzt. Leider kippte das Wasser ständig um. Jetzt steht es nicht mehr auf der Terrasse und dient so lange als Gießwasserbehälter, bis das Wasser klar bleibt. Dann darf es wieder an seinen vorgesehenen Platz.

Und zur Strafe fürs Fass hab ich mir diese Woche eine Teichpfütze gekauft, mit 260 Litern eher klein, Aber für Seerose und __ Libellen sollte es reichen. Jetzt muss der Lieferdienst das Dingens nur noch bringen . . . 

 Thomas

http://www.bild-erzaehler.com


----------



## marysioux (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo,

danke für die lieben Antworten, es freut mich, daß er Euch gefällt!

Ich hoffe, er bleibt so stabil...Ich kenne das aus der Aquaristik, wirklich laufen tun solche 100l Pfützen erst nach frühestens 6 Monaten, das ist bei Aquarien nicht anders, ich habe gerade wochenlang mit Fadenalgen in einem relativ neuangelegten Aqua "gekämpft" . Am Ende half nur ein kompletter Standortwechsel...Das Auqarium stand ganz früh morgens für 2 Stunden in der Sonne, aber bis ich erst das erstmal gerafft habe, im Winter als ich den Standort auswählte war da keine Sonne!......
Mir kann also noch einiges bevorstehen, vieles zeigt sich eben erst im Laufe der Zeit...und bisher war es noch nicht sooo warm...mal schauen, wie es sich im Hochsommer verhält.

Aber im Moment sieht's ganz gut aus, leider kann ich mich heute aber nur durch's Fenster daran erfreuen...es regnet in Strömen!

@ Thomas, ja ich kenne Deine Geschichte...
Wenn ich wüsste wo der Unterschied liegt...im Grunde laufen die beiden Fässer ja fast zeitgleich, meines steht 2 Wochen länger. 
Auf den Paketdienst warte ich auch gerade...Habe im Internet __ Blutauge bestellt...
Ich hoffe, sie gedeiht so gut wie die __ Bachbunge, bei der habe ich heute die ersten, kleinen Blüten entdeckt.

Einen schönen Tag noch

Liebe Grüße petra


----------



## Schwabenteich (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Das kann ich toppen! Fadenalgen habe ich im einzigen Aquarium, das ohne Fenster in der Nähe im Keller steht  in den anderen (eins steht hier direkt neben mir am Fenster) gibt es nur etwas Scheibenbelag, mehr nicht.


----------



## Dachfrosch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Ein sehr schöner Fassteich!


----------



## niri (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Petra,

mir gefällt dein Teichlein auch sehr gut, dickes Lob !

LG
Ina


----------



## marysioux (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

einfach mal ein kleines Winter-Update.

Mittlerweile sind hier (natürlich noch bei warmen Temperaturen) 4 juvenile Goldfische eingezogen...

Ihnen zuliebe wurde dann im Herbst ein Heizkabel (eigentlich ein Frostwächter für Wasserrohre) eingebracht. Dieser spingt bei unter 4°C an und macht bei 10° wieder aus...

Das scheint gut zu klappen...ich kann die Fische unten sehen, sie scheinen gut über den Winter zu kommen. Die Pflanzen scheinen aber auch davon zu profitieren...

Natürlich im Anschluß eine kleine Winterimpression im Bild.

Liebe Grüße petra


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Sorry, Petra, aber Goldfische haben in dem Weinfaß überhaupt nichts verloren. Das ist Tierquälerei.


----------



## libsy (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Gerade bei so einer dichten Bepflanzung. Ich habe auch ein Weinfass, aber das bleibt fischfrei.


----------



## marysioux (26. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hi,

jep...gehe ich absolut konform! 
Ab einer bestimmten Größe haben überhaupt keine Fische in einem Gefäß unter 120l zu gehören!!!!
Egal ob drinnen oder draussen!!!
Schrecklich, was man alles in der sogenannten Aquaristik sehen muß...
Hier ist es Gang und Gebe, daß 12cm große Fische ein GANZES LEBEN lang in 112L leben...
Oder wenn wir in den vielen Chinarestaurants essen gehen...Traurig, wie dort so oft die Fische gehalten werden...Gerade die Goldfische...
Da schreien aber komischerweise die Wenigsten so laut und öffentlich "Tierquälerei"...
Anstelle bestellt man sich noch schnell Fisch süß-sauer...

Eigentlich hab ich grad gar kein Bock mich hier in so ein Rechtfertigungsding reinzuschreiben...hatte eigentlich noch was anderes vor heute Abend...aber natürlich kann ich das hier so nicht stehen lassen!

Sicherlich wollte ich mit meinem Text nicht zur Fischhaltung im Fassteich aufrufen...im Gegenteil...!!!!!!
Deshalb schrieb ich extra juvenil...ich dachte, daß das klar wäre, daß es sich hier um sehr kleine Goldfische handelt.Daß ich die Aquaristik sehr ernst nehme hätte jeder Interessierte hier lesen können:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36195

Es gehört viel Erfahrung und aquaristisches Wissen dazu einen solch kleinen Teich fischgerecht zu fahren. Die vielen Horrorthemen und Crashs hier zeigen's ja deutlich...viele bekommen den Teich ja noch nicht mal Pflanzengerecht hin. Und es bedeutet ist einen sehr hohen Arbeitsaufwand.

Aber es macht nach all den Mühen wie jedes harmonisch besetzte und schöne Aquarium sehr viel Freude.

Nun zu den Fakten hier: 
Aktuell leben vier noch nicht mal 6cm große Fische darin .Deshalb hatte ich extra "juvenil" geschrieben, ich dachte daß das klar macht, daß sie noch in dern Kinderschuhen stecken.

Außerdem bin ich Aquarianer durch und durch. Der Teich ist für mich eher ein Outdoorbecken, als ein Teich. Er wird genauso gepflegt und gehegt wie meine 4 Becken. Inclusive wöchentliche Wasserwechsel, Wasserwertemessung, tägliche Temperaturkontrollen etc. Laubfreihaltung, er hat 'ne Filterung und jetzt im Winter auch ein Heizung. 
Er fasst 120l...und es schwimmen vier knapp 6cm große Fische darin, die sicherlich im nächten Sommer ihre erforderliche Größe von 8cm haben werden, um in den großen Teich meines Bekannten zu wandern.
Dann werde ich wohl wieder 3 oder 4 seiner Jungfische nehmen und sie hier mit Freude 1-2 Jahre groß ziehen. 

Warum aber ein reichliche Beflanzung für Fische schlecht sein soll...daß widerum verstehe ich nicht. Die Fische benötigen Sauerstoff zum atmen und gerade nun im Winter sind Pflanzen wie der __ Wasserstern und die __ Bachbunge die einzigen Sauerstofflieferanten...


Schade, daß das so ankam...Eigentlich fand ich die Winterimpression einfach nur schön und wollte die Schönheit eines so kleine Ökösystems vorstellen.. 

Liebe Grüße petra


P.S....Liebe Blumenelse, auch wenn Du hier die Moderatorin bist...oder gerade deswegen...

Mit dem Wort Tierquälerei wäre ich persönlich etwas vorsichtiger...Schon gar im öffentlichen Foren...

Tierquälerei ist zu Recht ein Straftatbestand...
Die Bezichtigung dessen unter Umständen allerdings auch...

Die Haltung von Zierfischen unterliegt Gesetzen. Für jedes Wirbeltier gibt's es eigene Richtlinien. Auch für Fische mit 6cm und im Sommer vielleicht 8cm Körpergröße. Selbst Herr Mette schreibt auf seiner sehr zu empfehlenden Seite über den __ Goldfisch:

"Pro Zentimeter Fisch sollten mindestens drei Liter Wasser zur Verfügung stehen. (Das weicht wohlbemerkt und berechtigterweise von der häufigen und kritikwürdigen Empfehlung von 1 l/cm ab.) "

Demzufolge errechne ich für meinen Besatz

 4x6x3= 72....bzw. in 6 Monaten 4x8x3=96...

Wie gesagt...die 4 schwimmen in aktuell 120l...


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Marysioux, 

wenn Du den von mir sehr geschätzten Herrn Mette schon zitierst, dann bitte richtig und komplett. 

Denn Herr Mette schreibt unter anderem über ein Goldfischglas:


> Außerdem werden alle durch die Bewegungen des Fisches hervorgerufenen Wasserschwingungen von den gewölbten Wänden ... wieder auf ihn zurückgeworfen.....  Das setzt den Fisch unter Dauerstreß, was seine Abwehrkräfte schwächt,   ....



Das dürfte wegen der Wölbung auch für die Wände eines Fasses gelten. 

Er schreibt auch: 




> In dem Gutachten über die  Mindestanforderungen an die Haltung von Zierfischen des Bundesministeriums für Verbraucher*schutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft werden für Goldfische 100-cm-Becken angegeben.




100 cm dürften in dem Fass nirgends gegeben sein, man kann das mit dem "mehr" an Tiefe sicher nicht ausgleichen.

Herr Mette schreibt auch keineswegs 3 liter für ein Freilandbecken sondern ausdrücklich: 




> Eine sinnvolle Mindestgröße für die Goldfischhaltung im Aquarium ist ein 100-cm-Becken (200 l)


 
Diese MINDEST größe unterschreitest Du mal eben um 80 liter ... also gerad mal 20 liter mehr als die Hälfte vom empfohlenen Minnimum bei Inddorhaltung. 

Im Freilandbecken herschen ganz andere Bedingungen, und, wie hier schon sehr oft geschrieben, ist so ein winziges Becken im Freiland sehr starken Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt. Hier in Bielefeld schwankt z.B. die Temperatur im Aussenbereichen in diesen Tagen um mehr als 10 Grad !  
Im Sommer dürften die Temperaturschwankungen in einem so kleinen Becken noch viel stärker sein. 

So ein Becken ist also, wie hier ja bereits geschrieben ist vollkommen unzureichend. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*



marysioux schrieb:


> Schrecklich, was man alles in der sogenannten Aquaristik sehen muß...
> Hier ist es Gang und Gebe, daß 12cm große Fische ein GANZES LEBEN lang in 112L leben...
> Oder wenn wir in den vielen Chinarestaurants essen gehen...Traurig, wie dort so oft die Fische gehalten werden...Gerade die Goldfische...
> Da schreien aber komischerweise die Wenigsten so laut und öffentlich "Tierquälerei"...



Hallo Petra,

nur weil andere es auch machen, wird es doch nicht besser oder gar richtig. Das ist die typische Rechtfertigung von Leuten, die nicht einsehen wollen, dass sie etwas Falsches tun. 

Was meinst Du, wie oft wir hier hören bzw. lesen "die sind ja noch klein" - ja, und sie haben gute Chancen, dass sie das auch bleiben. Das ist ein bisschen wie früher die Füsse von hochgestellten japanischen Damen - die wurden auch hübsch klein gehalten - nur laufen konnte man damit nicht.

Übrigens esse ich nicht in China-Restaurants, die überfüllte Aquarien haben. Meiner Meinung nach gehören Goldfische überhaupt nicht in Aquarien - abgesehen vielleicht von einigen armen Kreaturen, die aufgrund ihrer Zuchtform in einem Teich nicht überleben könnten. Und deren Zucht man meiner Meinung nach verbieten sollte. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Wenn ich etwas für Tierquälerei halte, dann sage ich es auch. Zum Glück darf man hier als Moderator durchaus eine eigene Meinung haben. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Wuzzels Ausführungen anschließen.

PS: Ohne die Fische hätte ich Dein Weinfass übrigens hübsch gefunden...


----------



## marysioux (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hi Wuzzel,

das mit der Wölbung ist ein absolut gerechtfertigter Einwand...!
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich beim Goldfischglas nicht wirklich weitergelesen...da ich es natürlich nie ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen habe.
Wobei ich hier wirklich im letzten halben Jahr nicht irgendwelche Irritationen hab beobachten können...die Fischlein scheinen ihren Lebensraum zu kennen und bewegen sich zumindest für meine Augen absolut harmonisch darin...

Du spielst dabei auf das Seitenlinienorgan an...

Wie ist das denn in einem größeren Teich...? 
Das meine ich nicht provokativ, sondern interessiert...!!!
Ich mein' so ein ausgewachsener 35cm __ Goldfisch, der hat doch in der Regel auch nur "Rundungen" um sich herum, abgesehen von den wenigen eckigen Teichen...Aber in der absoluten Relation doch oft nicht anders als ein riesiges Weinfass????...
Das finde ich einen interessanten Ansatz...hab noch nie ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht...

Die anderen Hinweise...(und das weisst Du selbst) hat Herr Mette für erwachsenen Goldfische geschrieben...er selbst hat die Mindestmaße hierbei auf 12cm angenommenen Fisch gesetzt "wobei er natürlich darauf hinweist, daß die Fische ausgewachsen über 30 cm werden können!!!!" . Meine Fische sind keine 6cm groß...!

Aber klar kann man sich nun über die "Kantenlänge" streiten, wenn man sich streiten will...
Ich nehm dann mal den __ Bitterling als karpfenähnlichen Fisch...der wird in der Regel 9cm groß und wird als erwachsener Fisch für 54l-Aquarien empfohlen...
Wobei ich das gaaaaanz schrecklich finde und in keinster weise empfehlen möchte... und das auch noch meist lebenslang...

Außerdem kann ich auf die Schnelle auf der gesamten Homepage des wirklich veehrten Herrn Melle keine von dir beschriebene Differenzierung finden, die die Literzahl zwischen Outdoor in Indoorbecken unterscheidet...
Lediglich bei der Tiefe im Aussenbereich wird bezüglich der Einfriergefahr erwähnt.

Was die Temperaturschwankungen angeht...wie ich schon gesagt habe...Die Temperatur wird hier jeden Tag 2x täglich gemessen.
Der Teich steht im lichten Halbschatten, von September bis März sogar im Vollschatten...ich hatte (natürlich auch schon vor dem Entschluß Fische einzusetzten) wochenlang die Temperaturschwankungen gemessen...
Selbst im Hochsommer kam ich an diesem Standort nicht über 6° Temperaturschwankung ... Der heisseste Wert am Tag war überhaupt 18°C. 
Das schien mir O.K:..sicherlich hätte ich mich sonst nicht entschlossen Fische einzusetzen!!!!
Jetzt im Winter hab ich durch die Heizung angeblich maximal 6° C Schwankungen (Angaben des Heizungsherstellers). Wobei gemessen hab ich bisher innerhalb eines Tages nur 4° (ich messe immer morgens und spätnachmittags).
Und das waren dann schon die Extremwerte...in der Regel liegen die Schwankungen ganzjährig bei 4°C zwischen Tag und Nacht.

Darum geht es mir aber auch gar nicht...
Auch möchte ich weiß Gott nicht die Goldfischhaltung in Miniteichen propagieren...
Ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen, daß dieses Becken und ich sage nun extra dieses "Becken" als Aufzuchtbecken für 4 juvenile Goldfische dient...

Aber Ich wurde hier gerade von einer Moderatorin öffentlich und weltweit der Tierquälerei bezichtigt...und sorry...
Diesen Vorwurf möchte ich hier einfach und grad' auch recht verzweifelt von mir weisen...!!!

Und nun ist der Abend wirklich für mich vorbei ...
ich bin hundemüde und morgen wartet meine Familie, mein Tiere und ein anstrengender Arbeitsag auf mich...

ich wünsch Euch allen 'ne Gute Nacht...

Liebe Grüße petra


----------



## marysioux (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hi Christine,

die Beiträge haben sich grad überschnitten...

Du meinst aber jetzte nicht ernsthaft, daß die Babyfische einen Kleinwuchs erleiden werden, nur weil sie 1 Jahr lang als Jungfische in 120L gehalten wurden?

Ich möchte kurz darauf hinweisen, daß sie in dem Teich in dem sie geboren wurden zum Großteil wohl schon längst gefressen wären...
Dort müssen sie 5cm habe, um von den älteren in Ruhe gelassen zu werden...Mein Bekannter nimmt sogar 7-8cm erfahrungsgemäß als sichere Größe an...Seine Jungfische leben allesamt bis zu dieser Größe in Aufzuchtbecken...Outdoor, unter ähnlichen Bedingungen wie im Fass, aber ohne Rundungen...Da werde ich mich ganz bestimmt noch sehr viel belesen!!!!
Ob das mit der Größe und den äußeren Parametern nun absolut richtig so ist, kann ich nicht beschwören...da vertraute und vertraue ich ihm als uraltem Züchter und natürlich auch seiner Erfahrung...
Das hier ist aber auch das erste Mal, daß ich etwas gegen eine Jungfischaufzucht in einem 120L -outdoor- Becken gelesen habe...

Im übrigen freut mich das, daß du nicht in Chinaresaturants isst...ich tue es auch nicht...der Fische wegen;-))
Außerdem möchte ich klarstellen, daß ich natürlich keinen 12cm Fisch in 112l halte so wie andere das machen...
Das hörte sich ein wenig so an, in Deinem Text...O
Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus indem Du die uralte, grausame chinesische Tradition ewähntest, den Mädchen die Füße einzuwickeln...
Im Übrigen geht es hier nicht um ein Schönheitsideal...
Vielmehr stärken sich durch die Art wie diese Mädchen laufen die Innaduptoren mitsamt der Scheidenmuskulatur...Die Frauen fühlen sich dann für die Männer "fester" und "enger" an...

Zurück zum Thema Fische...
Die größten Fische die ich in meinen Indoor- Becken (dann aber ausgewachsen und halt auch lebenslang) sind meine Goldtetras...die haben 4 cm...und es leben 23 Stück in 240 Liter...

Nun aber wirklich ne gute Nacht

petra


Blumenelse.... Du hast ne PN


----------



## libsy (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*



marysioux schrieb:


> Warum aber ein reichliche Beflanzung für Fische schlecht sein soll...daß widerum verstehe ich nicht. Die Fische benötigen Sauerstoff zum atmen und gerade nun im Winter sind Pflanzen wie der __ Wasserstern und die __ Bachbunge die einzigen Sauerstofflieferanten...



Es ist klar, dass Pflanzen gut für Fische sind.
Habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt und meine Gedanken falsch herüber gebracht.
Dein Weinfass scheint sehr dicht bepflanzt zu sein, was super ist.
Aber ich denke mir, dass dieses genau den Schwimmbereich der Fische einschränkt. Sie haben ja schon so wenig Platz.
Hab ja auch ein Weinfass und weiß wie groß das ist.
Im Endeffekt, macht eh jeder was er will.
In dem Sinne einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*

Die ganze Homepage von Dr. rer.nat. Nikolai Mette bezieht sich auf die Indoorhaltung, die er selber vorzieht. 
Lediglich ein kleiner Absatz beschäftigt sich mit Gartenteichen.
Er schreibt selber das er keine Tische im Gartenteich hält und widmet daher dem Thema Teich nur einen sehr kleinen Absatz, und empfiehlt dort 1,50 meter Mindesttiefe. 
Bei 1,50 Tiefe wird man immer auf mehr als 100 cm Seitenlänge und der geforderten Mindestgröße von 200 litern kommen. Das kann man mit jedem Taschenrechner schnell errechnen. 

Auch an anderer Stelle der Seite empfiehlt er eine Teichgröße von Mindestens 2000 Liter und für Aquarien 200 liter (besser mehr).
Herr Mette bezieht sich in seinen Angaben auch keinesfalls auf ausgewachsene Fische - wie Du schreibst -, sondern auf mittelgroße Fische. 



> Aquariengröße: mind. 100×40×50 cm³ (200 l) für drei mittelgroße Fische, besser größer
> Teichgröße: Tiefe mind. 1 m; Inhalt mind. 2.000 l


Von dieser geforderten Mindestgröße ereichst Du mit Deinem "Teich" gerade mal 6 % !  
Hier im Forum werden im Basiswissen für Anfänger in einem ausführlich diskutierten Thread sogar eher etwas mehr als als Herr Mette aus. 

Es geht bei der geforderten Mindestgröße übrigens nicht nur darum das Becken im Winter eisfrei zu halten, sondern viel mehr auch darum möglichst konstante Temperaturwerte zu erreichen. Dies ist um so einfacher und besser, je mehr Wasservolumen zur Verfügung steht.

Ausdrücklich steht auf der Seite auch:


> Die obigen Empfehlungen und Karen Mütings Kalkulationstabelle gelten daher nur für die herkömmlichen rechteckigen Aquarien



Mich stört es sehr, das Du hier allgemein anerkannte Experten wie Herrn Dr. rer.nat. Nikolai Mette vollkommen aus dem Kontext heraus zitierst und dann diesem Zitat noch nicht einmal eine Quellenangabe hinzufügst, denn nicht jeder kennt die Seite. 
Ich kenne die Seite und derern Entwicklung seit etlichen Jahren und wusste daher sofort, das die genannte Literangabe sich nie im Leben auf Teiche bezieht. Wenn dem so wäre würde ich auch an der Kompetenz des Verfassers zweifeln.

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu, das das im übertragenen Sinne natürlich auch für kreisrunde Teiche gilt, wo den Fischen jede Orientierung fehlt. 

Ich find es sehr vermessen bei gerade mal 6 % von der geforderten Mindestgröße von artgerechter Haltung zu sprechen.  

Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an: Ohne Fische wäre das ein sehr schöner Mini Teich ! 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## JensDW (13. Sep. 2016)

marysioux schrieb:


> *AW: unser kleiner Miniteich im Weinfass*
> 
> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> ...



Gibt es euren Fass-Teich noch? Die Überwinterung hat funktioniert? Habt ihr zusätzlich eine Umwälzpumpe installiert? Oder braucht es das nicht? Wir haben ein ähnliches Fass und ich wollte eigentlich die 5 kleinen Fische im Winter wieder umquartieren in ein Winteraquarium, aber vielleicht könnten wir sie mit ein paar Tipps noch einen Winter draussen lassen. Grüsse    Jens


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2016)

Marysioux war seit 2013 nicht mehr hier. Vermutlich konnte sie keine Erfolgsmeldung über Goldfische im Weinfass posten. Die gehören da nämlich immer noch nicht rein. Daran hat sich inzwischen nichts geändert.


----------



## JensDW (15. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Christine! Als alter Aquarianer kann ich das ich nicht ganz so pauschal ablehnen wie Du, denn es ist wichtig, die Details zu sehen: Klein anfangen, es lieben, und dann vergrössern, zusammen mit dem, was man hat. Meint: Aktuell haben wir in dem sehr gut plazierten und speziell mit Pflanzen und Steinen eingerichten Weinfass fünf kleine (4 cm lang) Goldfische, das Ganze wird täglich von unserer Quelle mit einem Wasseraustausch von ca. einem Viertel des Volumens  versehen.
Demnächst werden die Fische im in einem kühlen Kelleraquarium überwintert, denn das mit der Heizung draussen im Fass ist mir irgendwie zu heikel; nächstes Jahr buddel ich (steile Hanglage, schwerste Arbeit) dann im Frühjahr einen richtigen Teich ins Grundstück. Und zwar deshalb, weil mein Frau derart verliebt und angetan auf die von mir als Überraschung ins Fass gesetzten Fische reagierte, dass ich bereit bin, uns diesen Teich zu spendieren, auch wenn es eine Riesen Plackerei wird.
Also, keine Sorge, die Liebe zu den Tieren und den Dingen wird es richten, sage ich jetzt mal salopp.
Einen Gruss!!!
Jens


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2016)

Na Jens, das lese ich gerne. Dann freuen wir uns im nächsten Frühjahr auf eine schöne Teichbaudoku! Du wirst sehen, die Plackerei wird sich lohnen.


----------



## JensDW (5. Jan. 2017)

Hallo, die Geschichte mit den Fischen in unserem 96cm Weinfass hat doch noch eine besondere Wendung gefunden, über die ich kurz berichten möchte: Ich kaufte ein Aquarium im Hornbach und machte jetzt beim ersten Schnee alles parat, um die Fische dort zu überwintern - und dann sah zu meinem Entsetzen, dass das 150 Liter Aquarium undicht war! Alles im kühlen Anbau wurde klatschnass inklusive Schuhe im Gestell unten drunter, und ich bekam plötzlich einen rechten Stress.

Notfalllmässig (wir wohnen auf 1000 Meter Höhe, sehr schnell viel Schnee und eiskalt) steckte ich die 100 Watt-Heizung des Aquariums ins Weinfass und liess sie einfach mal Tag und Nacht laufen ... die Fische hatten jetzt im Weinfass sozusagen ihre private warme Quellströmung.

In der ersten Nacht wurde es Minus 12 Grad kalt! Die Wassertemperatur aber sank nicht unter 4 Grad plus! Auch tagsüber bei Minus 10 Grad war es im Weinfass konstant 5 Grad, die Oberfläche fror nicht zu. Von gestern Abend auf heute Abend fielen 50 cm Schnee bei uns. Den Fischen geht es gut in ihrer kleinen "Lauwarmwasser-Oase" inmitten der Eiswelt ringsherum. Anbei mal ein paar Fotos.

Die Fische sind etwa 5 cm lang, also ist das Platzverhältnis im aufgeräumten und mit einem provisorischen Versteck- und Schnee-Schutzdach belegten Fass gar nicht so übel, fast mehr als im Aquarium stelle ich fest.

Ich denke, ich lass das mal so.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2017)

JensDW schrieb:


> steckte ich die 100 Watt-Heizung des Aquariums ins Weinfass und liess sie einfach mal Tag und Nacht laufen ...


Besorge dir einen zweiten Heizstab für die Schublade. Die Heizer sind nicht unbedingt für Dauerbetrieb also dauerheizen ausgelegt. Dann ab und zu das Fass kontrollieren
Mit Aquariengeizern habe ich schon unterschiedlichste Erfahrungen im Dauerbetreib gemacht. Der eine hällt schon ewig. Andere selbe Marke. waren nach wenigen Monaten hin. 


Ich hätte das Aquarium schnell wieder zu Hornbach gebracht, wenn es pisst. Da dann was von wegen Teppich Schuhe etc. erzählt.....


----------



## JensDW (7. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Tottoabs, hatte die Idee mit der Zweit-Heizung auch schon und mir nun eine 200 Watt-Heizung zusammen mit einem speziellen Dimmerschalter besorgt, damit ich den Heizstab auch gedrosselt laufen kann, um seine Lebensdauer zu erhöhen und die Heizleistung gezielt einstellen kann, damit es im Teich auch nicht zu warm wird. 

Heute Nacht ist wieder Minus 15 Grad, morgen Nacht auch, dazu noch starker Schneefall (angekündigt 30 cm in 6 stunden!). Werd also den Teich auch noch mit einem provisorischen Dach versehen, sonst wird er komplett im Schnee untergehen. 

Nun, die Fische sind auf jeden Fall munter - und mittlerweile schon soweit dressiert, dass sie auf Zuruf meiner Frau (von aussen und aus einem Meter Entfernung) aus ihrem Versteck kommen und auf Futter an der Oberfläche warten.
Kaum zu glauben, ich staune selbst jedesmal ...
Und, klar: das mit dem Aquarium ist noch nicht zuende ...
Danke und einen Gruss!
Jens


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Jens.

Füttert bitte nicht zu viel!
Die Mikrobiologie arbeitet bei dieses niedrigen Temperaturen deutlich langsamer als im Sommer und kann die anfallenden Schadstoffe schlechter umbauen. Auch das Futter sollte jetzt ein leicht verdauliches sein, und wie gesagt: Menge runter, evtl sogar mal für einige Zeit ganz auf das füttern verzichten. Den Fischen zuliebe.


----------



## JensDW (20. Feb. 2017)

Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Jens.
> 
> Füttert bitte nicht zu viel!
> Die Mikrobiologie arbeitet bei dieses niedrigen Temperaturen deutlich langsamer als im Sommer und kann die anfallenden Schadstoffe schlechter umbauen. Auch das Futter sollte jetzt ein leicht verdauliches sein, und wie gesagt: Menge runter, evtl sogar mal für einige Zeit ganz auf das füttern verzichten. Den Fischen zuliebe.



Hallo Annet, danke für den Hinweis, wir haben das auch genauso gemacht. Nur alle zwei Tage ganz ganz wenig Futter und dazu jeden Tag 10 - 20 Liter Frischwasser, sowie einmal im Monat eine langsame Wasserdurchspülung des Fasses mit dem Gartenschlauch. Zudem habe ich alle unnötigen Pflanzenreste entfernt, damit die Fische mehr Platz haben zum Rundrumschwimmen.
Den Fischen geht es immer noch gut, sie sind "aufgeweckt und munter" und sehen völlig gesund aus. Erstaunlicherweise wuseln sie auch bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur quicklebendig herum und wirken gar nicht "winterverschlafen".
Die Temperatur haben wir mit der Heizung auf rund 5 Grad in der Nacht und 6-12 Grad am Tag (je nach Aussentemperatur) gehalten. Aktuell herrschen bei uns krasse Tages- und Nachttemperaturwechsel am Berg (von 10 Grad plus am Tag bis runter auf 4 Grad Minus in der Nacht!).
Einen Gruss
Jens


----------



## JensDW (18. Mai 2017)

Wollte noch kurz erzählen, wie die Geschichte weitergeht, für alle, die vielleicht Änliches planen: Die Goldfische haben den Winter sehr gut überstanden. Diie Idee mit der 200 Watt Aquarienheizung und einem vorgeschalteten Dimmer funktionierte problemlos, der Teich hatte niemals unter 5 Grad und nie über zehn Grad. Auch die Pflanzen kamen mit der Lösung gut zurecht, bis auf ein Schilfgras überlebte alles, d.h. Miniseerosen, __ Froschlöffel, __ Schwertlilie, Binsengras, Sarracenien.

Mein Vorhaben, in diesem Frühjahr einen Teich zu buddeln, musste ich leider aufgeben wegen des Untergrunds: Sandsteinfelsen in 30 cm Tiefe, es würde extrem teuer werden da in den Steilhang eine lotrechte Nische zu hämmern.
Also eine Alternativlösung: Für dieses Jahr habe ich den fünf 7 cm langen Fischen eine Riesenholzwanne (halbes Weinfass) mit 120 cm Durchmesser und 60 cm Höhe besorgt. Nach dem "Umzug" im März waren sie nur einen Tag lang geschockt, danach munter und zutraulich wie eh und je. Ich habe ihnen eine geräumige Unterwasserhöhle mit langem Vordach und drei Ausgängen gebaut, die haben sie auf der Stelle "bezogen".

Für das Jahr 2018 lasse ich mir von einem Küfner in der Nähe eine Spezialholzwanne mit 180 cm Durchmesser und 60 cm Höhe bauen, die könnte dann ihr endgültiges Heim sein.
Ausser, ich finde auf unserem schwierigen Grundstück (30 Grad Steigung, kaum flache Stellen) noch einen anderen günstigen Platz für einen tieferen Teich im Boden

Fazit: Momentan leben die Fische in einigen Hundert Litern Wasser und haben somit mehr Platz als so manche Aquarienfische in üblichen Aquarien.
Und dann noch draussen.
Das ist doch was!


----------



## Daufi (18. Mai 2017)

Fazit für mich - Fische gehören nicht in so eine Pfütze!
Und da könnt ihr noch so lange drumrum diskutieren und sonst wen und was zitieren...

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und jeder der verantwortungsbewusst ist macht so was nicht. Punkt.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Wenn es nicht weit kach unten geht dann eben nach oben.
Und gerade Hangöage macht es dann auch noch einfacher.
Auf der einen Seite 30cm tief und 30cm raus auf der anderen Seiten 30 cm tief + je nach Gefälle  (Hanglage).
Das ganze von außen noch gedämmt und schnell hat man einen Teich mit ein paar 1000 Litern.
Und da sag nochmal einer der Frosch hat keine Haare, du musst nur immer ordentlich kämmen


----------



## JensDW (18. Mai 2017)

Das von mir in Auftrag gegebene Becken hat ein Volumen von 1,5 qm, also 1500 Liter oder umgerechnet 5-6 randvolle Badewannen. Für 5 Fische, die noch nicht mal 10 cm Länge erreicht haben. Das Wasservolumen entspricht umgerechnet einem 5 qm grossen Teich von 30cm Tiefe.
Was soll daran schlecht sein?
Ausserdem: Falls die Fische wirklich mal auswachsen und 20-30 cm gross werden sollten, wird es wieder eine neue Lösung geben.
In den Hang selbst einen Teich eingraben kann ich mir bei uns nicht recht vorstellen, weil es wirklich *sehr *steil ist und man eigentlich nur einen streifenförmigen Teich mit einer Breite von etwa 50 cm bauen könnte. Ich weiss nicht recht ... muss mir das mal für die weitere Zukunft ansehen.


----------

